# Help with blue water/grass



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Planning on fishing Sunday and was curious if anyone has seen any blue water or grass lines in past few days. I have heard it has been pushed farther out. We are planning on fishing out of Pensacola. Thanks


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

It keeps moving south. Horn mountain and double nipple are blue.


----------

